# Jirsa pipes



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I fell prey to scanning ebay during a sleepless night recently & broke my pipe buying moratorium. Fortunately for me I put in a lowball bid on this Jirsa & came up a winner. I had heard little about this carver, but put in a bid solely on the looks of the pipe. It arrived yesterday & after my first bowl I can tell it is going to be a favorite. Smoked cool from the first puff & feels good in the hand. Probably not a clencher at nearly 6", but I am looking forward to loading a full bowl when I have the chance to sit for a good long while.










Has anyone else tried a Jirsa pipe? I'd be interested to hear your thoughts as there is only one thread here on CS about them & I don't see too much written on any of the other pipe forums I visit.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I've never tried one, not do I know anything of this brand. But congratulations on a really nice looker. Nice style!! :tu


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a bent/horn shaped Jirsa. Its a Czech pipe, I got a 10 year old piece heavily oxidized at a B&M (unsmoked, it was just sitting there all that time). Not too bad a pipe, the drilling is OK as is the overall workmanship. I would compare it to a Peterson quality. I should also point out that I do not like the 2 Peteys I have (needed heavy modifications); but I do like the Jirsa.


----------

